# Just filled out my foster paperwork!!!



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am SO excited! I just filled out and sent in my application to become a foster mom! Now I am just so afraid that they won't accept me! I have read so many tear jerking foster stories...and just want to be able to help these dogs that might not have another chance! I would seriously have 5-6 GSDs of my own if I could...but will settle for 1 of my own with the chance to help many others along the way! 

I seriously am beside myself with excitement! I hope they accept me and then can't wait for my first foster furbaby!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck and kudos to you for even trying.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations and how lucky this world is to have people like you in it.

Much love to all those fur babies that need your help.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you SO much for wanting to foster. I will warn you - it is very addictive! 

May your kindness be returned to you tenfold. 

Good luck with your first foster!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:groovy:

So excited you've decided to foster!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You'll love it and it is addicting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!! Thank you for volunteering!


----------

